# Parkside Lathe



## MalcB (21 Nov 2020)

Hi all I've been on this site for ages enjoying reading the posts I now want to learn turning as a therapy for my depression I've been buying a few tools recently but also had a spell off work sick. I may buy a clarke mini lathe @ £191 but have seen Lidle have a variable speed lathe available next Sunday for £60 are they any good for a learner or should I stretch to the clarke that would have a resale value if things didn't work out
Thanks Malc


----------



## Dave Brookes (21 Nov 2020)

Have not seen the latest Lidl one but the previous ones sold by them and Aldi are for accidents waiting to happen STEER CLEAR!
Not only dangerous but difficult to get any useful additions for them such as chucks.

Dave


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Nov 2020)

If you're going to the £200 mark, watch out for smaller Records, Tymes, Axminsters and possibly ML8s. Aldi and Lidl lathes are garbage, and Clarke not much better. If you can stretch it a bit you can probably pick something up with faceplates, centres etc. which will save you a lot. The ones you mention are more like to deter than encourage.


----------



## akirk (21 Nov 2020)

just look at some youtube videos of it, apparently it struggles to let you even use sandpaper at slower speeds!


----------



## TheUnicorn (21 Nov 2020)

I have little to no experience with lathes, but a friend recently started with a budget lathe, and I very much got the impression that the limitations of the machine were a real frustration (he gave up). I would see if there is somewhere like a local mens shed or workshop that you could use a quality machine, at least until you know a bit more about turning, then maybe consider a good quality second hand lathe


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Nov 2020)

Yes. The OP (when things return to something like normal) try to join a club.


----------



## Dave Brookes (21 Nov 2020)

Your closest Men’s Shed is at Crewe.
Contact Joe Ashton on 01272 748745

Dave


----------



## ScaredyCat (22 Nov 2020)

Didn't someone here have a video of the Parkside one that essentially tore itself apart in use?

Axminster have a £179.98 one Axminster Craft AC205WL Woodturning Lathe (backorder atm) that makes the Parkside look like  - I'm not convinced even the axy would be good enough but it certainly looks streets ahead in comparison. 

Also bear in mind that buying the lathe part is only the start, there's a whole host of things you're going to need and costs do mount up quite quickly if you don't keep an eye on them.


----------



## Paul Hannaby (22 Nov 2020)

The Parkside lathe appears to be constructed mostly from aluminium and plastic. It has an M18 spindle thread which is not supported by most UK chuck manufacturers and the tailstock appears to have a fixed live centre so you couldn't use other accessories with it. Probably one that is best avoided if you plan to do any serious turning.


----------



## steadyeddie (22 Nov 2020)

My first lathe (many years ago) was a Clarke. A truly awful machine. I returned it after a couple of weeks. Avoid if possible.


----------



## SVB (22 Nov 2020)

Plenty of good advice above. For around the £200 mark I’d be looking second hand and probably for a mechanical variable speed Axminster machine with some accessories such as faceplate and if vey lucky, a basic chuck. 

do you have a workshop already as some items like a grinder with white wheel, face shield, basic dust protection, abrasives and finishes all need to be thought about and factored into start up budget if not.

Sounds intimidating but it isn’t really and quite good fun looking at all the options.

drop me a PM with your email - I wrote some notes for a mate who wanted to get started and I’ll send it to you

Simon


----------



## Rorschach (22 Nov 2020)

I am tempted by one to use as a variable speed sander/buffer/grinder etc. Seems like slowest speed though is 800rpm which might still be too fast.


----------



## Blister (22 Nov 2020)

Buy cheap buy twice , Look for a decent used lathe on that auction web sites and face book marketplace ( If I am allowed to mention these ) , Ask advice on here BEFORE buying .


----------



## MalcB (22 Nov 2020)

Thanks for the replies, I've taken them on board, I want to have the facility to do bowls lamps and other small items I had budgeted for chuck and chisel sets totaling just shy of £400, the Axminster AC205WL seems identical to the clarke but am very tempted by the 305 model with more powerfull motor and hollow tailstock for boring and chuck set even though I'll have to borrow some to up my budget. I have a 12x10 shed/workshop but only able to fit in a benchtop lathe I would rather buy a new one with warranty than ebay for peace of mind, factor in fuel and time and the savings aren't so great i recently saw an old s/h tp go for £10 less than a new one so not worth the gamble. So basically the £200 extra for the lathe is an upgrade but are the axi chuck and chisel sets so much better
Malc


----------



## MalcB (22 Nov 2020)

Simon aka SVB thanks but how do I get to a pm button is there a min post count to get to as with some other forums am always interested in tips and advice Malc


----------



## artie (22 Nov 2020)

MalcB said:


> Simon aka SVB thanks but how do I get to a pm button is there a min post count to get to as with some other forums am always interested in tips and advice Malc


Ask the question on the forum.
And then everyone gets the benefit.


----------



## Garno (24 Nov 2020)

MalcB said:


> Hi all I've been on this site for ages enjoying reading the posts I now want to learn turning as a therapy for my depression I've been buying a few tools recently but also had a spell off work sick. I may buy a clarke mini lathe @ £191 but have seen Lidle have a variable speed lathe available next Sunday for £60 are they any good for a learner or should I stretch to the clarke that would have a resale value if things didn't work out
> Thanks Malc



I noticed the Lidl one (or a friend of mine did) and we are both going to get one. I have never used a lathe in my life but I have had a strong interest for a good couple of years. I almost got a lathe last year but somehow talked myself out of it as I don't have a couple of hundred quid I can write off if I didn't like turning. At £60 it has convinced me to try one out.


----------



## Bm101 (24 Nov 2020)

From what I read Garno, there's nothing more likely to turn you off turning than using one. So why throw good money after bad?
Search lidl aldi lathes in Advanced Search there's at least three threads right at the top of the list saying as such. Search results for query: aldi lathe
There's a certain point that danger (or at least uncertainty) and tool inconsistency become an anathema to enjoying using it especiallly as a new user. I'm not a turner although I have done a bit on a pole lathe and if I wanted an affordable option that I could make myself (I know it's rather more energetic than an electric lathe...) but that's where I'd start rather than use that lidl/aldi tosh. (I use some lidl/adli tools that are great btw).
Just my opinion my friend. Don't mean to upset anyone.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Nov 2020)

I may have a peculiar attitude to machinery and tools - I like them to be perfect or as near perfect as they can possibly be. When things go wrong I like to know that there is only one thing to blame - my ineptitude.


----------



## Garno (24 Nov 2020)

You are right Chris but it is down to affordability at the moment. I am hoping that the little Lidl one will give me at least a glimmer into the world of turning, even on a bad machine it will give me a rough idea. (Not forgetting I have upto 30 days to return it).
Also it will take more than that to upset me, now if the meat is still bleading when we visit that will upset me


----------



## Bm101 (24 Nov 2020)

Get a tarp and a pole lathe Gary! It's slow and steady not doing the 100m hurdles. 
(I'll cook the beef however you like it mate.  )


----------



## Droogs (24 Nov 2020)

make a braket to hold one of your hand drills and use that - will give yo better results. I have bought and returned the lidl POS. thought it would be nice to have one in the house to play with doing small scale stuff. Would have been better using the turntable in the microwave


----------



## MalcB (24 Nov 2020)

Well I bit the bullet yesterday and ordered the Axminster 305 plus gouges and the SK100 chuck, TNT arrived this morning (decided for £6 I'm going for next day) at shy of £700 it was £200 more than I budgeted for but having a quick trial this afternoon I'm glad I went for the higher spec


----------



## Democritus (24 Nov 2020)

Wise move, Malc . Enjoy the turning journey.


----------



## Blister (25 Nov 2020)

MalcB said:


> Well I bit the bullet yesterday and ordered the Axminster 305 plus gouges and the SK100 chuck, TNT arrived this morning (decided for £6 I'm going for next day) at shy of £700 it was £200 more than I budgeted for but having a quick trial this afternoon I'm glad I went for the higher spec



Nice one now butcher some wood


----------



## ScaredyCat (25 Nov 2020)

MalcB said:


> Well I bit the bullet yesterday and ordered the Axminster 305 plus gouges and the SK100 chuck, TNT arrived this morning (decided for £6 I'm going for next day) at shy of £700 it was £200 more than I budgeted for but having a quick trial this afternoon I'm glad I went for the higher spec



I have the same lathe but went for the record power chuck instead. It's great fun and I've made loads of stuff on it. I'm sure it'll keep you happy for a long time.


----------



## MarkDennehy (1 Jan 2021)

Late to the party as always, but another vote for the buy-a-real-lathe from me. I did buy the parkside lathe, even tried to use it.
Yeah, don't. It's a complete waste of money, because as big as the grin is on your face if you use it never having touched a lathe before, it's nothing compared to when you actually use a lathe that isn't underpowered, wobbly, and generally hardpressed to mangle anything but fingers.








Lidl Parkside Lathe, part fin


So I was tidying up after the last bit of turning and was planning on starting into routing the lathe dust collection host across the ceiling and into the cyclone lid I’ll be making using a r…




www.stochasticgeometry.ie





I mean, it's just dire. Even trying to smooth the surface with a skew pushes it past its limit:


----------



## BHwoodworking (2 Jan 2021)

one thing comes to mind when that parkeside lathe is included. 

DEATH TRAP.

however the axi on the other hand..............

have fun turning. its adicctive if you have a decent lathe.


----------

